# What lift?



## Mossy517 (Jan 13, 2011)

I am looking to buy a plow for my machine and have never plowed with my ATV before. I do have a polaris winch that came with the machine, but was told that plowing with a winch is a PITA due to it being slow lifting and lowering.

What would you guys recommend? Stick with the winch or go the manual handle route?
Also on 4wheelonline.com I don't see the manual handle for the cycle country listed as a option to buy, do they come with the push tube?

Sorry for he long post, I appreciate any help


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

stay with the winch you'll be fine.

just know when your plow is up and let off the up pull on the winch most of the problems occur cause you keep pulling the cable tight as the plow hits the bottom of the ATV frame then something's gotta give and most often its your winch cable.

sublime out


----------



## Mossy517 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the answer, is it neccasary to get a sythetic rope to plow with?

Also i am looking to go with the CC poly plow, I see you have been around awhile...LOL what your opinion on the poly plows?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

syn rope is alot more forgiving if you keep pulling it tight. 
I plowed 6 years on my winch and its still on the orginal cable yet to this day.

I know people who will have the cable snapped/frayed/broken within 1 year. abuse to anything and pretty soon you have nothing.

as far as the Poly Blade I've not yet heard any bad comments about them.
though I don't know of anybody running one either at the moment.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

The strap I installed broke the first day using it! I think what happened, where the stitches are on the loop created a weak point on the strap due to the holes from the stitching and caused it to break for some reason. I used cable clamps and it's worked so far.


----------



## Mossy517 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks fellas, looks like I might have to do a review of the plow when I get it, maybe help someone out in decision making down the road.

I'm pulling the trigger on it....


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Mossy, where are you in SE PA?


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

The winch will do fine and you'd be surpirsed at how fast it does lower and lift. I had the old Warn electric lift actuator and bought it thinking it was fast. The wire rope on it failed the first season and I purchased a Warn RT30 winch this year. The winch is much faster then that old actuator. I would recommend using an old seatbelt or heavy duty strap for your lift rope on the winch. I used the strap that came with the old Warn actuator and after 2 storms it shows no signs of failing yet.


----------



## Mossy517 (Jan 13, 2011)

ALC-GregH;1194816 said:


> Mossy, where are you in SE PA?


Lancaster county, right close to the river....lol


----------



## countryboy9799 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a manual lift and wish I would have went with a winch. I think mine is made by moose but I'm not sure and it goes over the front rack. It is hard to lift it up, I do have the moose 60" county blade so that makes it worse as its on the heavy end. I dont like that it takes half my front rack because we haul pails of corn for our corn burning stove and I can only get 2 or 3 pails up front now. I can lift it ok but my wife cant use it if she needs to. 

I am going to cut the handle and make it longer, that will make it easier and I will report back on how much easier it is. One plus it does have is it is quick, on the down side I dont think you can build piles with it but that isnt an issue for me.


----------



## Mossy517 (Jan 13, 2011)

ALC-GregH;1194816 said:


> Mossy, where are you in SE PA?


Where abouts you from in PA?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm in south central PA right outside Waynesboro, pa.


----------

